# Army Builder Updated



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The lastest Army Builder files have been released.



> Description: Version 1.02a: 9 June 09: Includes the addition of the 5E Imperial Guard codex, numerous bugfixes and corrections and new Apocalypse formations for WD and the GW website.
> 
> Please post and errors found on the bugtracker website: www.ab40k.org : Thank you and enjoy...
> 
> ...


http://www.ab40k.org/


Download them here


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Jez for posting this. Had forgotten about it after my last laptop died on me out here, so time to go get it again and load it up.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I mis-placed my code so now I gotta get it again.

MVL.


----------



## knighthawke70 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> The lastest Army Builder files have been released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:good::grin::victory: JEZ THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG I HAVE WAITED FOR THIS!!!!!!!! :good::grin::victory:


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

knighthawke70 said:


> :good::grin::victory: JEZ THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG I HAVE WAITED FOR THIS!!!!!!!! :good::grin::victory:


Since the codex came out? That would be my guess..


----------



## knighthawke70 (Sep 9, 2008)

englanda said:


> Since the codex came out? That would be my guess..


:biggrin:you guessed it right my friend. plus there are other things for my other armies are useful. i just got done and all of my lists are way better than before.:biggrin:


----------



## Imperial Guardsmen (May 30, 2009)

its a good program.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Humbug! 

I hate army builder. I don't think I've ever seen an army it generated that was actually legal.

The amount of times you hear "but army builder says I can do it"... Well, army builder is wrong.

In my day, we were lucky if we even had pens and paper. We had to write our army lists on the wall of a cave using dye made from mamoth faeces and our own spit. Our army lists were legal though!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

knighthawke70 said:


> :good::grin::victory: JEZ THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW LONG I HAVE WAITED FOR THIS!!!!!!!! :good::grin::victory:


Really? Whats wrong with a pen and paper? Its not hard Maths people...


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

The program is very handy because you can manipulate your list in many different ways without having to crunch the numbers, which is a tedious process and time consuming.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Jez, very useful indeed!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> The program is very handy because you can manipulate your list in many different ways without having to crunch the numbers, which is a tedious process and time consuming.


Sums it up perfectly right there. Being able to quickly try different configs for an army without having to whip out the calculator at each step is a huge deal. Of course, double checking the costs and rules when you are done is also a worthwhile goal folks, keep that in mind.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

awesome I.G. is on there now.... but still no Red Scorpions.


Thanks for the find though.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Does this program have a monthly fee or can you get it free? All about saving money on this kind of thing. Would love to get something like this, but I also have to deal with that not all programs will work for me cause they are for PC. So what can you guys do for me, please?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You pay 20 ish bucks for it for the year. After that it is free and you only pay again if you want the automatic updates. But if you know the site that the datafiles are made at (40K file site) you don't even need that as you can just dload and import the files manually.

WELL worth the cost.


----------

